# Eggplant Canned in Olive Oil?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have seen a number of recipes on the internet for canned eggplant in olive oil - has anyone ever done it that way? Is it a safe way to can if you use a boiling water bath method?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Eggplant is a 'low acid' vegetable, so I would think NO for boiling water bath.

Do the recipes have any added acid? Lemon juice? Vinegar?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The only instructions I ever saw on this were from a italian cooking show on PBS called Ciao Italia. Look the web site up for the show, they give free recipes.

Anyway, what the instructor said on the show was that you could roast eggplant and peppers and then layer them with a little salt and olive oil. So, you lay a layer of egg plant, then sprinkle salt and olive oil on the layer, then add another layer of egg plant, and so on, and so one, until the jar is full to about an inch and half bellow the lip of the jar, then you fill it it with olive oil until the egg plants or peppers are covered with at least an inch of olive oil. Then you run a knife down the sides to release air, put the cover on and store in the fridge. These have to be stored in the fridge (maybe you can store them out of the fridge I do not know. I suspect that there is a way to store it out of the fridge because this is an ancient preserving method from when people did not have fridges, but in this day an age people worry about law suites, so they are overly cautious and will go out of their way to prevent a law suite). After it has had a chance to settle for a few hours you check to see if it need to be topped off with more olive oil, because the vegg will absorb the oil and expose the vegg to the air, so you need to cover the vegg with more oil because that is the preserving layer.

I tried this, and it works. I do not recall how long it lasts because they were so good I could not stop eating them until they were gone in two days. 

It may sound like a waste of olive oil, but the oil is not garbage, the oil in the jar can be used for cooking and for salads.


----------

